# Suggestions for Armorizing Solenoid/Starter under Long 2310



## Rob_PA (Jul 16, 2020)

Does anyone have any suggestions (maybe photos, too) of homemade slip covers (PVC sheaths?) or other designs that they use to protect the solenoid/starter assembly wiring from damage during brush-hogging?

I’ve assumed the role of operating my father’s _Long 2310_ to control the ever-invasive Autumn/Russian Olive trees in our fields here in SW Pennsylvania. I’m doing my best to (preventively) care for the equipment, not push it beyond its capabilities—keep maintenance costs down. I just about have a mutual respect going with this machine (lol), but I can’t for the life of me figure out why it was designed with starter wires left so vulnerable to being snagged by branches beneath the undercarriage(!). Just curious, if this is unique to _Long_ or some other makes & models as well (excepting military grade, I suppose)? Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Rob, welcome to the tractor forum.

I suggest that you brush-hog more frequently to keep the growth down where it doesn't snag your wiring. If this is not practical, figure a way to route the wires thru PVC conduit behind the starter. The conduit must be well anchored to bear the brunt of the brush scraping the tractor.


----------



## Rob_PA (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, BigT. Yes, this was a case of my Dad slowing down and things growing a bit out of control before I could get back to my folks and the property to maintain it. But there is light at the end of the Russian Olive grove!  I only have about an acre to go.

I like the idea of cutting a slotted PVC sheath that can slide off forward when unchained/unfastened, just not backwards. Also, I suppose it’s a benefit to have air slots and open tube ends so as not to raise the solenoid/starter temperatures.

I’ve got my eyes on some re-purposing materials in the corner of our barn; I’ll set about _MacGyver-_ing it. If it proves effective, I’ll take a photo and post back at this thread. If it doesn’t, I’ll be learning some Romanian curse words, which I’ll keep to myself. LoL.


----------

